# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  PortaBerry Pi: Handheld Raspberry Pi Emulator

## 3Derp

Hi everybody!

This is my first post here and I'd like to share the outcome of nearly a month of work (20 hours of which my Makerfarm 8" Prusa i3 did). Presenting the PortaBerry Pi, its a handled emulator utilizing (above all else) a raspberry pi, TFT display, and 9.6v NiMh battery. The case is 3D printed and accounts for the aforementioned 20 hours of printing. 











HERE: http://imgur.com/a/iMhbW#0 is an album detailing the construction of the machine. 

HERE: http://imgur.com/a/8ltCe#0 is another album detailing the interior. 

And HERE: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing is a work in progress bill of materials.

The STL files can be found on THINGIVERSE: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:321624

Printing done on a Makerfarm 8" Prusa i3.
Material is white PLA. 


*Processor: 512 Mb Raspberry Pi Model B

*Display: 4.5" TFT Monitor

*Battery: 9.6v NiMh Pack

*Controls: Custom, running on Teensy 2.0

*Sound: 2 Mini 8 Ohm speakers running mono, or a stereo 3.5mm headphone jack

*Operating system: RetroPie

I hope you all enjoy and feel free to ask any questions you would like.

----------


## Larry

This is incredibly awesome.  How many pieces was the case printed in, 2?  Did you design it all yourself?

----------


## 3Derp

> This is incredibly awesome.  How many pieces was the case printed in, 2?  Did you design it all yourself?


Thank you  :Big Grin:  The case is 2 'main' pieces with multiple inserts. This was mainly to spread the risk of a bad print over multiple smaller prints. That way if I screwed up a measurement it wouldn't wreck a 7 hour print. If you want, have a look through the construction album (1st one linked), it shows how the whole thing came together. And ya its my design.

----------


## ISeeAll

That looks awesome!

I have been working on a retropie setup myself.  

With your controller.  Do you have it showing up as a joystick?  Or just an HID keyboard?

----------


## Geoff

Very nice, working on a retro pie myself, hoping to have it a tad smaller.

----------


## vang1

Who have the code for the teensy board ? anyone willing to send the code to me ?

----------


## curious aardvark

can you install a mame emulator ? 

I do have a spare r-pi b that is just collecting dust as i've never managed to connect it to a monitor and get a picture. 

If you could install mame and get a working copy of Nuclear Runner (my all time favourite arcade machine). I might actually put the effort in :-)

----------


## vang1

install a Linux Distro called Retropi, can be found here: http://www.emulationstation.org/#download this supports all emulators. and mame is one of them  :Smile:  works perfect.

----------


## vang1

i just finnished making my joystick with 8 buttons and a teensy 2.0. it works perfect in Windows, but will not be detected in Retro-pie. have i done anything wrong? cant find it when i type lsusb or in /dev/input/  (no js0 there)
would be awsome if you have the code for your jostick or tell me how to set it up

----------


## nemak

How can I find a good SNES emulator to install on Raspberry Pi for playing retro console games in 2020?

----------


## villy

Damn it looks so good. Is it able to handle any kind of Nintendo DS ROMset? I will definitely get any but only if I find some person who is selling it.

----------

